# driver for presario f731AU



## azka (Jan 13, 2008)

to all forumer,
i have a problem to find the driver for the ths laptop Presario F731AU
i using the window XP profesional...

if another have the link all the driver..please HELP me

thanks for viewingray:ray:ray:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

azka said:


> to all forumer,
> i have a problem to find the driver for the ths laptop Presario F731AU
> i using the window XP profesional...
> 
> ...



Ahh ...... what driver are you looking for?


----------



## azka (Jan 13, 2008)

brow96 said:


> Ahh ...... what driver are you looking for?



all the driver..
wireless
chipset
sound
modem
do you have it...HELp meray:ray:ray:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm having problems identifying anything with reliability concerning your laptop. Compaq is about as silent as a rock on this too. I have found some vague references to Nvidia Chipsets, Realtek Chipsets, BroadCom Chipsets, etc! BUT, no firm numbers to look for.

You might try this program and see what it detects as your hardware. It can make a report and you can post it here and we'll see what we can find.

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

HTH

Bill


----------



## azka (Jan 13, 2008)

brow96 said:


> I'm having problems identifying anything with reliability concerning your laptop. Compaq is about as silent as a rock on this too. I have found some vague references to Nvidia Chipsets, Realtek Chipsets, BroadCom Chipsets, etc! BUT, no firm numbers to look for.
> 
> You might try this program and see what it detects as your hardware. It can make a report and you can post it here and we'll see what we can find.
> 
> ...


i already run the Pc wizard08

this summary my hardware
<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Quanta 30EA

> Chipset : nVidia nForce 560

> Processor : AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-58 @ 1900 MHz

> Physical Memory : 1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M

> Hard Disk : WDC (120 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N

> Monitor Type : AUO - 15 inches

> Network Card : Nvidia Corp Nvidia Corp

> Network Card : Broadcom Corp Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

azka said:


> i already run the Pc wizard08
> 
> this summary my hardware
> <<< System Summary >>>
> ...


*nForce 520/560 Driver file location:*

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_520_winxp2k_12.15.html

*Nvidia Corp NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M*

nForce 610/630 Drivers page: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630i_610i_winxp_16.08.html

GeForce M/Go 7 Series Drivers page: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_mobile_84.63_2.html

I was hoping for a more concrete identification of the Video chip installed. I don't know which one of the above drivers will work for your system.

*Broadcom Corp Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card*

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=202136

HTh

Bill


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

brow96 said:


> nForce 610/630 Drivers page: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630i_610i_winxp_16.08.html


Hi all, the above mentioned driver works. But still couldn't install the "Ethernet"? The hardware need a compatible software to run it. May I know anywhere to download this software? Please Help ray:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

pencapchew said:


> Hi all, the above mentioned driver works. But still couldn't install the "Ethernet"? The hardware need a compatible software to run it. May I know anywhere to download this software? Please Help ray:


It would help a great deal if you started a separate thread and explained a little more about your problem.

Bill


----------



## firazzurri (Jan 24, 2008)

azka said:


> to all forumer,
> i have a problem to find the driver for the ths laptop Presario F731AU
> i using the window XP profesional...
> 
> ...


Try this useful link.... :smooch:

http://hpipoh.com/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=5&lid=26


----------



## hiflyr91 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a Presario F750US, and have successfully gotten XP up, and running. Here is a screenshot of PC Wizard 2008, so you'll be able to see the differences in our hardware: 
and here is a file I uploaded with all of the drivers for *my* hardware: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RRTTI7TQ
Since there is obviously some difference, I wouldn't recommend you install the wireless driver/software. From the looks of it, the rest should work. There are instructions in the zip file, and it is not encrypted.
Good luck, and let me know how it goes.


----------



## ceepunk (Feb 2, 2008)

somebody plz help me!

my notebook got problem, i can hear any sound from my notebook..

the link that u hve given cannot help at all...

anyone hve another the driver???


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Ceepunk,
Welcome to TSF
We can help you, but you need to post your own thread. Once posted you could PM me if I miss the post. Please specify your make and model on the thread.
Thanks,
Bill
PS- To PM me left click on BCCOMP (to the left)


----------



## ceepunk (Feb 2, 2008)

sorry,but i've already solve the prob..
thnx 4 helping..:wave:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thread closed.

@azka: Please PM me if the problem hasn't been solved and you want the thread opened.


----------

